# Anyone interested in doing a felting class?



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

As Meg has mentioned I took classes everyday at SAFF, 2 of them on wet felting. Sooo I wondered if anyone would like to work on a scarf virtually with me? This is not nuno felting; just hands, water, soap & wool. It'll have to happen after the Nov. 7th weekend so that would give time for everyone to get their fiber ready. In the class Chad Hagan used a merino top that she dyed in analagous colour schemes. I'm going to play with some Jacob myself. Since I want to teach wet felting to kids doing a class together here would help me work thru instructions and concepts, plus those here who have felted before might have some interesting ideas for combining techniques. My half baked idea is to take pics of the process, post them here and then everyone else posts their pics too. Do you think that might work?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese I would be interested in doing this with you. After the 7th works well for me too. I have done quite a bit of wet felting, fairly basic stuff though, slippers, mittens, etc... Are you using fibers or something that is already knit? Of course I have a ton of fibers to play with and all the wet felting tools I need. This may be a great way to get some holiday gifts out of the way too!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Susan, This is welt felting using fibers, not fulling already knitted pieces. All you'd need to do is card & maybe diz if you want to have slimmer/smoother sections. If you want a lot of colour control, dye some of each colour separately but Chad had done some rovings with several shades, as well as, some with several different colours. We used less than 2 oz of Merino for each scarf.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sound interesting. I'm used to the thicker felt so I'm having a hard time imagining a felt scarf that isn't really stiff.

I think for the first one I'll go with natural colors and maybe card up a blend of wool and angora. I do have some colored rovings laying around here too.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

It sounds like fun to do this on-line, but I'll just have to follow along reading as I'll be away for 2 weeks in Nov. Posting photos is also a problem for me with a slow dial-up connection. Still, I may try to join in when I can. I tend to get impatient with felting--end up with holes and different thicknesses. I'll be curious to see what you all do.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh, I may sneak in on this one... I just wet felted my first step to a purse (for a Christmas gift) and will be starting the next one soon! I would love to try a scarf to match type thing. I too am having a hard time envisioning a flowing felted scarf, so I'd love to see some pics of successful wet felted scarves!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

If there is only going to be 3-4 then maybe it would be better to take this to a site that isn't so intense for uploading in deference to dial up. Katherine, when you're working with stuff from the online weaver's guild what works for you?


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

Liese said:


> All you'd need to do is card & maybe diz if you want to have slimmer/smoother sections.


What's diz?


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm in, I love wet felting.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm in too... I'd like to start on some Christmas presents.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

This sounds like fun to me too....been wanting to learn how .......I have various different kinds of fibers to play with too, I believe......


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Don't do anything special for me; I can manage. But since you asked , I prefer having an album rather than pictures in the main post. That way, you can go there at your leisure and wait for everything to load. I tend to skip threads here with lots of pics because it takes too long to get to the unread messages. But as I said, do what's best for the group. A slow dial-up connection is the price we pay for living in the boonies.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Katherine, Where & how can we do an album? 

Mommahen, look here [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSaiOTjeF-0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSaiOTjeF-0[/ame] You'll have to wait until the end but she shows quite clearly how to diz with a milk jug plastic diz. Doing this isn't absolutely necessary tho, you can work from carded fleece batts too.

Would everyone interested please drop me a 1 line note at [email protected] so I can make a bulk folder and drop a email back to you with PDF text instructions. They aren't done yet but I'll put something together when I'm taking loom breaks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese I think Katherine is talking about having an album at a place like Fkickr or Photobucket. Katherine am I correct or it there some other way we don't know about?

Off to drop you a note!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I was mostly thinking of Yahoo groups where they have albums for individuals and projects. Since we don't have that here I guess one at Flickr or Photobucket would be similar. But since I'll be away and should have access to a faster computer, go ahead and put photos on this thread unless there are others who are also on a slow dial-up connection. Another thing to do would be to start a new thread once you get a lot of pics or maybe have a separate thread for the pictures. That way you could put comments right with the pics.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Yep, flickr works just fine for me.....


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm in - this is a great idea and one I've thought of a few times. I love wet felting. I'd love to do slippers some time... I'm away from the 13th - 16th or so but I can catch up.

Great idea.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Flwrbrd said:


> Unfortunately, I can't seem to go to yahoo, OR youtube at all.....
> That's all right....I'll blunder blindly forward anyway....!
> 
> :dance:


Are you having trouble sending me an email to my yahoo address? If so, send me a note here with your email address.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Okay, once I've got everyone's email addy in a felting file I'll be able send out the PDF text instructions with a list of materials. Then I'll open a felting flickr account to post the pictures to. I'll do a step by step sequence so that everyone at any time can pop in to look it over. Does that sound okay? Any other suggestions? 

Deb, I'll post the flickr address here so you can pop in there via this portal. But adding pictures to flickr will be a lot less work.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese I think it all sounds so organized :bow: I agree the Flickr thing will be much less work and easier for everyone to look at the pictures since they don't have to wait for the pictures to download.

Can't wait to see this all in action.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> Liese I think it all sounds so organized :bow: I agree the Flickr thing will be much less work and easier for everyone to look at the pictures since they don't have to wait for the pictures to download.
> 
> Can't wait to see this all in action.


Hey, don't let me fool you, I haven't the foggiest idea what I'm doing but we'll muddle thru. Just give me until after next weekend, I'm weaving like a dervish over here.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Are you having trouble sending me an email to my yahoo address? If so, send me a note here with your email address.



ummm.....don't know yer yahoo address.......


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Can I join in too? I have some coloured roving here i'd love to play with.


----------



## emerald_2033 (May 11, 2008)

I'm gonna follow along...might not be able to post pics since dh abducts the camera on a regular basis. He's a truck driver and takes the camera with him so its gone most of the time....
Andrea


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

Has this started? I never got any info., but my email gets clogged up...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nope, I don't think it has started yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

